# What computer games are you playing



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Inspired by the 'up all night' thread, what games are people (or their other halves) playing at the moment?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

"Temple of Elemental Evil" with the Circle of Eight mod pack. (It's a bit buggy on Windows 7, but I've not seen any PC games in the last several years that give the feel of an actual D&D game like this one does.)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to that thread, I'm looking to get a copy of Sim City.  I only ever played the very first one and apparently a lot of new ones have come out since then, haha.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm playing lots of Civilization: Revolution and Scrabble, though I'm playing them on my iPad!  Haven't played games on my computer much since Diablo II.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Lord of the Rings Online.  It's my first  MMO and I'm having fun (although I have to turn the volume down when I have to kill wolves! lol).  A lot of friendly, helpful people playing it.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I've given up playing MMO's since I don't like paying monthly fees, adn I find I don't have time to be online every night these days.

NogDog - is that the version from gog.com? They specialise in older games (tempted to get the Police Quest series myself).

For me Sim City, like many other games, became too complex and less 'fun' - the first version was my favourite


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

World of Warcraft  

I play a lot of console games.  PC just doesn't grab me much anymore.

Wife just got me Prototype, very fun game. Working on Nier too.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Just finished Half Life, Episodes 1 and 2.  Best first person shooter ever invented.  If you've not played it, I highly recommend doing so.  I plan on doing Resistance and Bioshock in the upcoming days, as well as Lost Planet.

I wish I had an X360.  The game Alan Wake looks cool.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

TheRiddler said:


> ...
> NogDog - is that the version from gog.com? They specialise in older games (tempted to get the Police Quest series myself).
> ...


The game was published by Atari in conjunction with Hasbro/Wizards of the Coast (the current D&D owners). I'm not sure if you can still buy it new or not. A group of developers called The Circle of Eight have added some patches, enhancements, and new quests/encounters to it, but you need the original game in order to install them.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

After 8+ years of Everquest, I stopped. Now I just play a game of spider solitaire once in a while, Bejeweled 3 randomly, and some Sims 3 weekly. Otherwise it's Kindle  & quilting time. (or schoolwork, housework, family, RL)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

PC games on my Laptop- Currently a couple of old original favs which DH made work on Win7: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2, and Grim Fandango. I also have about 20 others downloaded from Amazon that are more puzzle type games and not so much RPG type. I also have a great jigsaw puzzle program that allows you to make a puzzle out of any picture and to control piece size, etc. I never got into the online gaming thing. I think that's a good thing!  

On PSP I have a library of about 30 games. From puzzle games to Tomb Raider and everything in between. My favorite to play when I need a quick getaway is one of the Lego Series. My pick is usually Lego Batman. Nothing beats bashing the heck out of stuff and seeing it fly. It's game candy!

I won't even go into the GBA and all of it's games, which I still use on occasion because it's size is so convenient.

On Droid X I usually play Woodenigma. I've got Zenonia, but find the controls frustrating to use. I have others on my phone but don't use them that often. I'm usually reading on the Kindle app instead of playing a game.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

For those who like older games:

http://www.gog.com/en/frontpage


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> Thanks to that thread, I'm looking to get a copy of Sim City.  I only ever played the very first one and apparently a lot of new ones have come out since then, haha.


I had the first Sim City also and loved it. I think the ex got it in the divorce. 
I really enjoyed it and I did buy SimCity and Sims 3 when it was discounted over the holidays. I'm not that pleased with it. 
I do miss the original. 
deb


----------



## Kelly Haven (Jan 20, 2011)

A friend got me hooked on Plants vs. Zombies, which I quickly finished, but other than that I don't play games that often on the computer. Although I have been known to kill time with the occasional round of Zuma Blitz on FB.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I love any online escape games where you have to escape from places (rooms, telephone booths, cars, etc.) with only the objects you find around you.  Oh, and they have to be free.

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

TheRiddler said:


> I've given up playing MMO's since I don't like paying monthly fees, adn I find I don't have time to be online every night these days.


D&D Online & Lord of the Rings Online are both free to Play now. As for time, you get no argument from me. I try to limit myself to two nights a week, and then just 2 hours.


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

My true love is Final Fantasy XI. Played it on and off for years. It's an MMORPG. So challenging, so fun, and so people oriented.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not going to lie to you: I've been playing an obscene amount of Puzzle Quest II lately.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

mattyoungmark said:


> I'm not going to lie to you: I've been playing an obscene amount of Puzzle Quest II lately.


Yeah, it just sucks you right in doesn't it? I downloaded the Puzzle Quest II & III bundle the other day and have enjoyed playing III. Stupid monkeys. 

I have also played all the Myst incarnations and every game I could find like Myst. The environments are so rich, the puzzles make you think, and I don't have to constantly shoot something to stay alive. Don't get me wrong, I love a good shooter as much as the next person and cut my shooter teeth on the original Doom, but as I get older, I guess I just want a relaxing experience more than I used to. Gosh I remember the first time I played Doom. DH was playing and hooked. I tried to watch, but got motion sick just watching. He suggested I play and man was I hooked from then on. He would have to remind me to get up and take a break and to eat. That game was so amazing and fresh.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

This is going to sound really sad to you hardcore gamers, but I've been playing Angry Birds for Mac.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm playing lots of Civilization: Revolution and Scrabble, though I'm playing them on my iPad! Haven't played games on my computer much since Diablo II.


Oh, I loved Diablo II...sigh...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

As always I'm playing World of Warcraft and Alliance of Heroes online, but I am also finally playing Mass Effect and really enjoying it despite not really liking SciFi a whole lot.  Besides the occasional Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood and Civilization V that's about it.  I keep trying the free for play stuff out there, but like I saw someone say once... F2P (free to play) is basically the bargain bin of MMOs.  World of Warcraft just has me spoiled I think.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I know what you mean about WoW spoiling other MMO's - although I'm secretly excited about the upcoming Space Marines MMO.

Playing a bit of Football Manager at the moment, as my laptop has decided that Fallout 3 is too power hungry all of a sudden.

Really like Bloodbowl as well


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm playing only Civ now, too bad the multiplayer is so incredibly buggy.  

My all time favorite game was Neverwinter Nights. Also played WoW for a while and Eve Online.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I've mostly been working my way through Fallout New Vegas, but this week my wife and I have been playing lots of Minecraft.






This game is actually a huge indie game success story. It was created by one guy and he's been letting people play it free as he develops it. Recently, a few weeks ago, he moved it up from alpha to beta stage and offered to let people buy a copy of the full game now before it's finished. In just a few days he made over 1,000,000 sales (my wife and I included) at 15 euros each, so this guy just made 15 million euros almost overnight. Wham! He's putting together his own software company now to continue developing it.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

The only PC game i really play is Sims 2. Otherwise i mostly play Nintendo DS games. 

There's a good website called friv.com that has some quirky online games. They are free too


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Still playing World of Warcraft after all these years. A little bit of Starcraft 2 and Call of Duty: Black Ops thrown in.


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

does farmville count?? lol


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

World of Warcraft and City of Heroes for MMOs for me.  Gemcraft is my main non-MMO game


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I've been playing a lot of Big Fish Games. I've done all the James Patterson Women's Murder Club games, and have now moved onto Nancy Drew games. 

I like figuring out the puzzles, as long as they aren't too complex.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm currently trying to finish Dragon Age: Origins, though I think I still have a long way to go.  Haven't decided what's next as my stack of games that I'm working through has gotten hopelessly deep.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Crazy Machines


----------



## MaxMunro (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm playing Fallout: New Vegas and the odd game of FIFA 11 for the PC. I also installed Daggerfall which is still fun after all these years.

I can't wait for Skyrim.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Daggerfall?!  Man, that's going back in time!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Solitaire. I think I'm addicted.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I really miss Zork, and the other Infocom games...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Learnmegood said:


> I really miss Zork, and the other Infocom games...


Yesssss, I grew up playing those games. My parents were huge fans and they were my introduction to computer games. So great!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

How about this? http://legendsofzork.com/


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Learnmegood said:


> I really miss Zork, and the other Infocom games...


http://www.gog.com/en/news/new_release_the_zork_anthology/0

Zork 1, Zork 2, Zork 3, Beyond Zork, Zork Zero, and Planetfall, all for $6

Can't say fairer then that


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

GOG is one of the best websites of all time. I just played through all of the Tex Murphy adventures again, as well as the Gabriel Knights.

Sherylb, I'm a huge Myst fan too. The atmosphere in those games was incredible, although I needed regular consultation of a walkthrough to get me through Riven  

Zork pack for 6 dollars? Sold, sir!


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife is on a serious Endless OCean kick on Wii...

I occasionally play archery but buying Dance 2 for my daughter's birthday so maybe I will groove my way into shape.

Scott


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Everquest, I quit in '05 and came back to it in september.  I quit worlds of warcraft last year in the spring, just had no desire to even look at it anymore.  My favorite game of all time was Civ II, I could spend whole weekends playing that.  Also I miss gorillas and bananas.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I just clicked on that gog.com link above and saw that they're also selling the original Baldur's Gate and Psychonauts for ten bucks a pop. Those were some GAMES, man.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a massive queue thanks to Christmas and a recent sale at Best Buy.

Currently working on Castlevania: Lords of Shadow.  It's the first truly good 3D Castlevania game, and I've been enjoying it more and more as I get deeper in.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah, good ol' Zork.  I think it was here that someone posted it, but someone made a version of Zork you can play on the Kindle.  I'll have to search for it because I forget the URL.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Playing a game off Steam called Magicka now. I'd been looking forward to this one when I saw the trailer last year and forgot all about it. It's pretty interesting with four player online co-op and thousands of spells you can cast by mixing up eight different elements. It also has a fun, campy sense of humor that pokes fun of itself and the genre (I got the achievement for completing all the side quests about 1 minute into the first level). It's worth taking a look at for $10.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

ZORK ON THE KINDLE! Apparently you can point your kindle browser to this website: http://www.portablequest.com/ and you are GO.

Also, Magicka absolutely looks like my kind of game -- I'l have to check it out. Looks like a similar vibe to Torchlight, which I ate up with a spoon.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

People are comparing it to Torchlight, but I've also heard it's a completely different thing. This is a good "review" of the game, which is really mostly a first impression... and he doesn't explore enough to get some of the more fun dialogue/jokes you can get in the first moments of playing the game. But it gives you a good feel for it. It's pretty impressive for an indie studio's first release.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Still playing Minecraft every day. Here's a video review of it from Zero Punctuation. The reviewer, Yahtzee, is famous among game geeks for his funny reviews but he has a habit of using bad words, so be warned. Check this out, it's funny.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

You know what really made all those Zork-like games cool though was the packaging and the extras that came with them!  Maps that held hidden clues. Travel brochures to Frobozzica.  Carnival tickets.

Do THOSE come with the 6 buck package?


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I tried to play Minecraft a while ago, and I just didn't get it.

Maybe I was missing something?

With regards to Magika, it looks interesting, but I've heard the control system (on either keyboard or gamepad) isn't great - comments?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The control system definitely takes some getting used to, but I find it kind of intuitive considering how much there is you can do.  I do also believe it has xbox gamepad support and is supposed to make its way to the 360 at some point.  You can rebind any keys you want, so it's fully customizable but here's an idea of how the control scheme for Magicka is... (I hear it's similar to other dungeon crawlers out there, but I'd say this is more of a mix between Gauntlet and something else than a dungeon crawler).

To move you hold down the left mouse key and just navigate the pointer in the direction you want to move.  It's not like clicking an area to move, your character moves in the direction of your cursor.

the QWER and ASDF keys are how you prep your spells.  Since the game has 8 elements for you to mix and match (up to 5 per spell) to create the spells you cast, I'm not certain how they could have handled this any better.  I did find myself wanting to click the icons at first, but quickly got used to the 8 keys.

Now here's the tricky part... casting spells and fighting.  To swing your sword you hit Shift + left mouse button.  To place a spell on your sword you do the same thing while you have elements queued for a spell and your next swing will activate it.  To cast a single spell at a target you face the target (which is done just by moving the mouse, your character turns to follow it) you press the right mouse button.  The right mouse button can also be held down to channel some spells after casting as well as powering others up beforehand.

Area effect spells are cast by hitting Shift + right mouse button.  To cast a spell on yourself you hit the middle scroll wheel button.  To scroll through spells you can only cast after learning them through spell books that you discover you spin the middle mouse scroll wheel.  You also use the middle scroll wheel button to activate powers on your staff when no elements are queued.  To cast some of the spell book spells you hit the space bar to activate them once you fill in the correct elements, but they can also be cast with the right mouse button as an AOE or targeted cast.

It sounds really complicated... and I guess it is, but you really do kind of learn the buttons quickly and the tutorial level introduces nearly all of it pretty intuitively.  Half of the game is the manic feel of combat, especially when playing co-op where you -can- die by friendly fire and crossing the beams is just as dangerous as Ghostbusters would have you believe, so I think the controls, while intuitive to a point, are almost meant to create a bit of frantic button mashing.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> I tried to play Minecraft a while ago, and I just didn't get it.
> 
> Maybe I was missing something?


Yes, it's all different now. Before, it was just a sandbox builder. You could build stuff and look at it. Now, the beta version is an actual game. You can dig and build stuff, and you need to, because when the sun goes down monsters spawn everywhere in the dark. You have to build a house or a find a cave to hide in for the night. It's challenging and fun now, where before it was just something interesting to play with and got boring pretty quick.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmm I'll have to look into it again.

I'm going through a gaming 'funk' at the moment - I load games up but then can't be bothered to play them and turn them off again.

Looking for something to grab me again.


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

That Magicka looks good, I've been looking for something to fill the void between Torchlight and Diablo III (assuming that game ever comes out - can see it becoming the new Duke Nukem Forever).


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hehe I just watched that review the other day, Joe. I'm not a big fan of the game, but his review was hilarious.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

drenfrow said:


> Lord of the Rings Online. It's my first MMO and I'm having fun (although I have to turn the volume down when I have to kill wolves! lol). A lot of friendly, helpful people playing it.


I can play MMOs or I can be a writer. Not both. *sigh*


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I can play MMOs or I can be a writer. Not both. *sigh*


I know what you mean! I may even have to cut out Kingdom of Loathing to make more time to write.


----------

